# Delta Youth Hunt - Saturday Sept 17



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The Local 4 Curls Chapter of Delta Waterfowl in Fargo/Moorhead is holding a Youth waterfowl hunt this Saturday in SE ND.

Wondering if anyone around here might allow the borrowing of any field blinds for the day.....they would be very well taken care of by the mentors involved. Almost all the mentors are taking kids young enough to shoot 20 gauges. And many will be on their first ever duck hunts.

PM if you are interested in helping out.....

Thanks


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bump.......Come on guys, this is a great cause, these kids we take hunting today will be the future of waterfowling for us. A lot of guys on this site talk the talk, please help us out. So far, only one guy has offered the use of his blinds for the youth hunt. Certainly we can do better than that. :-?

Thank You Muskat!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I just bought another new finisher, (gave my son my old one) It is brand new and has not been mudded yet but you are welcome to use it!

Bob


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I took down the phone number in Sportsmans Warehouse the other day and was going to call and see if you needed any help. I have a blind that you can use and if you want any other help I would be more than willing. I do not have to be out in the field either if they need help with a lunch, cleaning birds or playing taxi (crew cab ford) let me know. This is a great opportunity to help our future hunters.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We still might be in need of mentors for the kids. If you are willing, we will know more after tonights meeting. If you want to come to the meeting tonight, pm Field Hunter and get his address. We start at 6:30 at his house with some wild game appetizers and BYOB. Hope to see you there.

Mentors will be responsible for scouting their own fields/sloughs for the Saturday am hunt. We will have a get together Friday night at the West Fargo/Horace shooting Park. Then the kids and all Mentors will meet back there at 4:00 am and feast on Sandys Doughnuts and orange juice befor eheading out to the field. After the hunt we will all meet back there for BBQ's and chips and Sodas. I also would like to Thank James Milbrath at Gate City bank for Sponsoring the lunch that afternoon. This is shaping up to be a first class event.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have two exterminator blinds if anyone one from Minot is going and is willing to cart them down there. My only request is that I get them back by the 24th of Sep. Wish I could be a mentor but I will be working. :x


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a board meeting I have to call into tonight at 7 so I can't make the meeting but I will pm you with my name an phone number and if you find you need help let me know.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks,

Bob, ihuntnfish and pork chop....I'll let you guys know after tonight if we need any extras.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fargo 4 Curls,

Good luck with the youth hunt this weekend! Keep us posted how things go for the kids and even the adults who helped out to make this event happen.

Remember this... You'll Always Remember How Your Treated!

It's going to be a great day for those kids on Sat. and the Fargo committee is going to enjoy it too.

Congrats - All of you guys deserve a huge thank you! :wink:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats to the Kids and the 4 Curls it was a great hunt and learning experience for the kids. It did not go off as if this was a first time event, it was very well organized. The mentors did a heck of a job and the kids were smiles from ear to ear, especially the one who shot his first goose ever and it even had jewlery. I look forward to helping out with this group in the future.

Congrats to all again


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Gab was the lucky kid in our group with Tyler, Jed and Jason who all did an amaizing job with set up and calling.

[siteimg]2345[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2346[/siteimg]

This was the four kids in our group Gab, Zack, Jesse, and my daughter Corinne.

She was very excited after the hunt and now wants to go Pheasant hunting with me.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, Great pic. Congrats springer, now you have hunting partners for life. Jed and Tyler.................Can you hook me up with a band???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We cant even hook ourselves up with a band. 

I had a balst with the kids and fooling around with the geese to where they landed in the hole at 10 yards. The kids had CLOSE shots.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats 4 curls chapter on a successfull hunt its good to see kids exited about hunting i know there hooked for life


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is another picture of the rest of them.

[siteimg]2348[/siteimg]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Excellent job men!!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Excellent job men!!!


These kids are going to be hooked for life and the chapter should be proud of everything they did - Congrats! :wink:


----------

